# Yelling at BMQ



## new recruit (15 Aug 2005)

I fly out to St.Jean in twelve days to start BMQ. I have a quick question: if I'm getting yelled at for not doing something properly, or for some other reason, am I better off trying to explain myself or should I keep my mouth shut and just do it better?


----------



## MCpl Wesite (15 Aug 2005)

Cheer up troop! Your instructors aren't going to yell at you for no reason. We yell when we see something wrong, dangerous or something that goes against what we taught you. There may be swearing and a loud voice, but listen carefully and you'll hear the fault (what was wrong) and the correction (how to fix it).  Every instructor has his/her own leadership style so there may not always be yelling.  Just do your job, listen to your instructor and you'll have a good course!


----------



## dutchie (15 Aug 2005)

And yes, keep your mouth shut. 

Westie MCpl's advice was spot on, IMHO. Don't overthink it, just do what your told as quickly as you can, with as little discussion as you can. Be the grey man. At the end of the course, you want your instructors to say, "Pte. Bloggins....who's that?" 

Oh yeah, and don't shoot for top candidate. Most of those that do, in my experience, end up worrying about that too much and c0ck it up. A troop shooting for top candidate is easliy recognized by the brown stuff on the end of his nose.


----------



## 2 Cdo (15 Aug 2005)

By all means, try to clarify to your instructors why you are doing things the way you are! We like nothing better than having someone with your wealth of experience correcting us!

Obviously a little tongue-in-cheek, a good adage is "Keep your mouth shut and your ears open!" As you progress you will figure out which approach works with which instructor. Unlike Caesar says DO try your best but don't kiss ass, most instructors will have more respect for a candidate who gives his/her all and tries to help out their buddies. 

Have a good one!


----------



## new recruit (15 Aug 2005)

Thanks everyone, this is great advice!!


----------



## dutchie (15 Aug 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Unlike Caesar says DO try your best but don't kiss ***, most instructors will have more respect for a candidate who gives his/her all and tries to help out their buddies.



Opps, sorry. When I said: "Don't overthink it, just do what your told as quickly as you can, with as little discussion as you can." I should have added 'as well as you can'. 

thanks for pointing that out 2cdo


----------



## Dissident (15 Aug 2005)

I have an issue with the whole:"Be a grey man" thing.

There is nothing wrong with giving it your all. Just understand where your energy is better spent. Brown nosing is definatly a no-no.

Be helpfull, not overbearing. A smile in a shitty situation might make a big difference. Just take it when you make a mistake and bounce right back up. Its all about attitude and the lack of a bad one. Don't look up for approval from the staff, but try and make everyone look good.

Your a team. You all make it or you don't.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Aug 2005)

This is why you were issued 2 ears, 2 eyes, and only 1 mouth, so you can watch and listen twice as much as you talk.  A lesson I learned a little later than some, and I paid for it in full.  For what it's worth...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## paracowboy (15 Aug 2005)

new recruit said:
			
		

> I fly out to St.Jean in twelve days to start BMQ. I have a quick question: if I'm getting yelled at for not doing something properly, or for some other reason, am I better off trying to explain myself or should I keep my mouth shut and just do it better?


depends on what's being yelled, doesn't it? If he's yelling "Why were you doing that?" You'd be best served by answering the question, don't you think? It probably wouldn't do to simply ignore the large angry man.
However, if he's yelling "Don't do that, do it this way!" You'd probably be better off to respond with a prompt and hearty "Yes, MCpl!" And do exactly as he tells you.

Common sense should prevail. Just try to learn, fit in, and do your personal best. Always speak the truth and be part of the team. Everything else will unfold as it's supposed to.


----------



## Infanteer101 (22 Aug 2005)

My advice...your goal should be to do EVERYTHING you are told...if you are corrected then accept it with a "Yes MCpl" and if you are in bigger sh*t then "No excuse MCpl". DON'T dare talking back. If you complete BMQ with the instructors ever knowing your name, then you have succeeded. And no! You will not get ribbons for being potty trained and or making your bed right so just do as you are told when you are told to do it and before you know it it will all be over and you will move forward with your MOC training. Cheers and Good Luck!


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Aug 2005)

Honesty to admit the mistake and carry on....shows more guts and makes a good impression on your NCO's and your peers. 

Lying will not.


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

Ran a search for this but didn't really see anything come up.

I'm a pretty decent guy who's obviously more than willing to give my 110% and help others do the same, and I understand that part of BMQ is removing a certain amount of recruits' identities in order to make them identify collectively as a unit. 

However, I'm just wondering how much yelling instructors do - is it as much as in the movies (which are basically all American military, etc)? 

Either way, do folks have any suggestions on how to deal with getting yelled at? I'm a pretty soft-spoken guy (with a big drill voice though) and don't want to be the Bloggins instructors talk about for years to come...


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Feb 2016)

Don't worry, no one will yell at you. They are a very calm lot, decent chaps with highly evolved sensitivities. 


.......

NOT.
Just be prepared for the worst, expect a little emotional stress, take it like the adult that you are, and move on. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Gunshark (4 Feb 2016)

Not as much yelling as you see Marine drill instructors do on YouTube. But there's yelling. Definitely. Can be stressful at first, becomes easier with each day, until it's part of the routine. Stay calm and listen to what is being said/yelled, and just follow the instructors. Speak loudly and clearly. Honestly, don't worry about it, it all becomes second nature.


----------



## DonaldMcL (4 Feb 2016)

The sooner you figure out the "game" the better off you'll be. Some figure it out in the first few weeks, some never do. Those that don't have a hard time.


----------



## Lumber (4 Feb 2016)

It's been a while, but I don't recall any of of my instructors yelling at us for anything other than a good reason. A good reason, however, could be having to tell you twice how to do something. They never yelled at us jsut for the sake of yelling. Ultimately, they're there to teach you, not to enjoy a power trip, but they have only so much time and a lot of knoweldge to pass on. The faster you learn, and the faster you get your shit together, the faster they'll stop yelling. BMQ is a long 3 months (actually, I have no idea how long it is any more...), and after a while, even instructors get tired of yelling.


----------



## Maxadia (4 Feb 2016)

One of the courses I taught on had a candidate that, when asked if he had any concerns during the initial interview, mentioned he didn't like the yelling.  Apparently there were some issues in his past upbringing.  Just told him that yes, there would be yelling, lots of it, and not to take anything personally.


He ended up being selected for Top Candidate.


----------



## brihard (4 Feb 2016)

There will be yelling. Probably lots of it. Some will be directed collectively, some will be aimed specifically at you. It is for a reason; you need to be able to function despite noise, stress, and pressure. Nobody *likes* being yelled at. All are expected to function through it.

My advice is to suck it up and deal with it. If you cannot do that, it probably isn't the job for you.


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

RDJP said:
			
		

> One of the courses I taught on had a candidate that, when asked if he had any concerns during the initial interview, mentioned he didn't like the yelling.  Apparently there were some issues in his past upbringing.  Just told him that yes, there would be yelling, lots of it, and not to take anything personally.
> 
> 
> He ended up being selected for Top Candidate.



This is mostly the reason I have a problem with yelling. However, my hope is I'd just buck up and work that much harder.


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> It's been a while, but I don't recall any of of my instructors yelling at us for anything other than a good reason. A good reason, however, could be having to tell you twice how to do something. They never yelled at us jsut for the sake of yelling. Ultimately, they're there to teach you, not to enjoy a power trip, but they have only so much time and a lot of knoweldge to pass on. The faster you learn, and the faster you get your crap together, the faster they'll stop yelling. BMQ is a long 3 months (actually, I have no idea how long it is any more...), and after a while, even instructors get tired of yelling.



Super helpful, thank you! (Also, 10 weeks now I believe.)


----------



## NavalMoose (4 Feb 2016)

:facepalm:


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2016)

ShoddyGunner said:
			
		

> This is mostly the reason I have a problem with yelling. However, my hope is I'd just buck up and work that much harder.



If you think you have an issue now with getting yelled at due to your past waiting until your on course to figure it out is probably a poor choice.


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> If you think you have an issue now with getting yelled at due to your past waiting until your on course to figure it out is probably a poor choice.



Oh, I've sorted my past out and it's behind me. I didn't mean that that way, I just wanted to give context that that's where it was coming from and that it wasn't just some abstract worry. Not a "I'm going to have a break down" kind of way.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2016)

Okay but you didn't use past tenths. 

"the reason* I have* a problem with yelling".

Reading that I would say the issue isn't behind you at all but it's not me going though course so I guess time will tell.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Feb 2016)

There is yelling at BMQ. You will get yelled at by your platoon mates, by your instructors, by PSP staff and by instructors/staff at CFLRS from different platoons. However, how much of it actually takes place from your own staff really depends on the dynamic of the platoon they're running. My first platoon had very little "yelling." 'Raised voices here and there and jacking-up that was more humorous than anything else. There was yelling during drill, there was yelling at different times during various activities, but it wasn't anxiety-inducing or anything.

On my second platoon? Very different story. There was lots of yelling. Often. But here's the thing. Yelling/speaking very loudly naturally raises one's stress level. At BMQ you will often be stressed out. But it's how you handle it, and you're supposed to be stressed out. Tired. Under slept and underfed. At the same time, though, there were instances where the staff 'fell out of character', so to speak, and were fun. They cracked jokes, they told stories....it was just fun.

So have fun. Don't take the yelling personally. Don't take the jacking up personally. Do what you're told, even if it's stupid. (Most) of it will make sense later.


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Okay but you didn't use past tenths.
> 
> "the reason* I have* a problem with yelling".
> 
> Reading that I would say the issue isn't behind you at all but it's not me going though course so I guess time will tell.



Fair point. Though I admitted from the beginning I "have" a problem with getting yelled at (thus wanted clarification so I'd know whether it's to an extent/in a way I can handle, which it sounds like it definitely is).


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> There is yelling at BMQ. You will get yelled at by your platoon mates, by your instructors, by PSP staff and by instructors/staff at CFLRS from different platoons. However, how much of it actually takes place from your own staff really depends on the dynamic of the platoon they're running. My first platoon had very little "yelling." 'Raised voices here and there and jacking-up that was more humorous than anything else. There was yelling during drill, there was yelling at different times during various activities, but it wasn't anxiety-inducing or anything.
> 
> On my second platoon? Very different story. There was lots of yelling. Often. But here's the thing. Yelling/speaking very loudly naturally raises one's stress level. At BMQ you will often be stressed out. But it's how you handle it, and you're supposed to be stressed out. Tired. Under slept and underfed. At the same time, though, there were instances where the staff 'fell out of character', so to speak, and were fun. They cracked jokes, they told stories....it was just fun.
> 
> So have fun. Don't take the yelling personally. Don't take the jacking up personally. Do what you're told, even if it's stupid. (Most) of it will make sense later.



Thanks for the insight!


----------



## DAA (4 Feb 2016)

ShoddyGunner said:
			
		

> Fair point. Though I admitted from the beginning I "have" a problem with getting yelled at (thus wanted clarification so I'd know whether it's to an extent/in a way I can handle, which it sounds like it definitely is).



They aren't "yelling" at you.  They are adding emphasis to whatever they are saying and or trying to reinforce the point.  It's part of the training and something which you may encounter from time to time.

Last time someone "yelled" at me, was on the parade square and giving a drill command.   A position that you yourself, could very well be in sometime in the future.  And your Training Staff are also held accountable for their actions.  Seen a few "removed" this year for various reasons.   So it's a two way street.  

If you're that concerned about someone raising their voice to you, you're over thinking things.  The people I worry about, are the ones who don't because they are usually the smart ones.


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> They aren't "yelling" at you.  They are adding emphasis to whatever they are saying and or trying to reinforce the point.  It's part of the training and something which you may encounter from time to time.
> 
> Last time someone "yelled" at me, was on the parade square and giving a drill command.   A position that you yourself, could very well be in sometime in the future.  And your Training Staff are also held accountable for their actions.  Seen a few "removed" this year for various reasons.   So it's a two way street.
> 
> If you're that concerned about someone raising their voice to you, you're over thinking things.  The people I worry about, are the ones who don't because they are usually the smart ones.



Perfect! I'm down with drill (love it, won a few comps in cadets) and all that is what the military is about. It was more the powertrippers I was worried about.


----------



## medicineman (4 Feb 2016)

Can't say I've ever yelled drill commands on a parade square...commands are projected, a much different thing actually (among other things, it helps save your voice).  However, I have yelled at people on a parade square when they looked/acted like Mr/Ms Bags O'Shyte.

MM


----------



## Vergy (4 Feb 2016)

My instructors didn't really yell all that much. The PT instructor however who was not even in the Military but a civi working with DND(I assume) was the hardest on all of us. He would single us out individually and just yell to the point where we all got use to it and was just thinking "what the f*ck is he yelling for now".


----------



## ShoddyGunner (4 Feb 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Can't say I've ever yelled drill commands on a parade square...commands are projected, a much different thing actually (among other things, it helps save your voice).  However, I have yelled at people on a parade square when they looked/acted like Mr/Ms Bags O'Shyte.
> 
> MM



Diaphragms are great pieces of evolution


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Feb 2016)

ShoddyGunner said:
			
		

> This is mostly the reason I have a problem with yelling. However, my hope is I'd just buck up and work that much harder.



It's not yelling just for the sake of yelling.

- in combat, you will get yelled at over the sound of rounds going off, engines, grenades, all that stuff.
- if driving, the crew commander may yell "STOP!!!!!" before the vehicle drives into a ditch/trench/whatever.
- flying, if you are in a emergency and can only pass info via a runner, the runner and others will likely be yelling.

If you can't deal with yelling in a benign environment such as BMQ, you might need to grow some thick skin for the situations that may happen above.

 :2c:


----------



## Gunshark (5 Feb 2016)

I wouldn't not do the course just because you feel you may have an issue with yelling. Most people seem to adjust quickly. I don't know the details of your past, but perhaps you will be able to look at military yelling not as a reminder of something hurtful but as a positive thing - a mechanism that's been made part of the job to keep you safe, to increase efficiency, etc. - in other words, to benefit you. Also, I found that other stresses at BMQ overshadow the stress of being yelled at. Your greater stresses will be meeting the assigned timings, performing weapon drills directly in front of your instructors, pushing yourself through the ruck marches, generally not f*cking up various instructions, etc. Also, as was mentioned, eventually some time into the course the instructors mellow out and crack a few jokes (when they're teaching a lecture, for example, not all the time), which changes your perception of them and can make the occasional yelling easier to take after you've seen that side of them. I say just try not worrying about all these things ahead of time. Go in with an open mind and sense of humour, and adjust to whatever happens along the way.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2016)

> Who said that? Who the fuck said that? Who's the slimy little communist shit twinkle-toed cocksucker down here, who just signed his own death warrant? Nobody, huh?! The fairy fucking godmother said it! Out-fucking-standing! I will P.T. you all until you fucking die! I'll P.T. you until your assholes are sucking buttermilk.



But like EITS said it serves a purpose to a certain degree.....



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It's not yelling just for the sake of yelling.
> 
> - in combat, you will get yelled at over the sound of rounds going off, engines, grenades, all that stuff.
> - if driving, the crew commander may yell "STOP!!!!!" before the vehicle drives into a ditch/trench/whatever.
> ...


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Feb 2016)

I went through basic training just before there was a Charter of Rights and Freedoms. Yelling, shouting, huffing and puffing until the MCPL's 'stache nearly exploded were the least of our problems.   Of course, back then, nobody really had any expectation to be treated gently, but we also felt pretty damned sure that our platoon NCO's were doing nothing but making strong, obedient soldiers out of us, and nothing more than that. We knew where we stood in the beginning, and we were encouraged to stand proud at the end (if you made it.) It seems things are more complicated these days.


----------



## NavalMoose (5 Feb 2016)

:facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Feb 2016)

In any course, trying to keep your act together and helping others is what gets noticed and in a good way.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Feb 2016)

Nothing is worse than the crybabies who can't make it through a morning without the waterworks.


----------



## ShoddyGunner (5 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Nothing is worse than the crybabies who can't make it through a morning without the waterworks.



Agreed.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2016)

ShoddyGunner said:
			
		

> Agreed.



And that's just the staff. The candidates are a whole other story


----------



## Scott (6 Feb 2016)

There was a dude working offshore in the UK who just never quite fit in. He was one of those, "don't talk to me _that_ way" types, even when he wasn't being treated poorly, or any differently than others. I know that great lengths were gone to in order to try and make him feel as if he was not being singled out. And that impacts every facet of unit cohesion. As one would expect, he got a few nicknames, none of them at all flattering.

Then one day while working on the decks, during cargo ops, he wandered in among a lift - something that is a no-no. Because there was a swinging container and he was in the swing path, the banksman (dude in charge of the lift) hollered at him to get the fuck out of the way. Mr. You-have-to-be-nice-to-me stopped and stared at the banksman and screamed, "You can't talk to people like that!" He got the last word out of his mouth just prior to being knocked on his righteously indignant arse thus causing a medevac to treat tremendous butthurt.

In his dismissal meeting, it was noted he had crossed a barrier, in and of itself an extreme no-no. That could have been forgivable if not for the tremendous piss poor attitude he showed when someone yelled at him in attempt to spare him harm! He was the root cause of his injury, in more than one way.

And not a single fuck was given when he hit the unemployment line.


----------



## mariomike (6 Feb 2016)

I was exposed to ( occupational ) extreme screaming on a routine basis for many years. I learned that you can actually tune it out, to a certain extent. I believe the experts called it, "selective hearing".


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Feb 2016)

ShoddyGunner said:
			
		

> Fair point. Though I admitted from the beginning I "have" a problem with getting yelled at (thus wanted clarification so I'd know whether it's to an extent/in a way I can handle, which it sounds like it definitely is).



Keep a log of all the expressions you hear from the instructors. 

Really. They are priceless.

I wish I had done that... it would be a best seller. Or sound evidence


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I was exposed to ( occupational ) extreme screaming on a routine basis for many years. I learned that you can actually tune it out, to a certain extent. I believe the experts called it, "selective hearing".



mm - you're male, so therefore selective hearing is what an ex-gf of mine would call a "chromosomal defect of being male"

I seem to remember a short intro to "voice culture" on my Junior Leadership Course, so that we could ensure we were being heard clearly on the parade square over all the other rabble going on...this comes into play later in the military life for ensuring those around you can hear commands over the ambient noise of a battle going on.  It is how old school RSM's can launch into a tirade at someone 100m away that can be clearly heard for an entire grid square...only funny until he remembers he's in public and there are little kiddly widdlies and their non-military minders on the sport's field when they call someone a f&*king dummy that needs to sort his shyte out.

MM


----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> mm - you're male, so therefore selective hearing is what an ex-gf of mine would call a "chromosomal defect of being male"



MM - Do you mean like this?


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2016)

Indeedly doodelee.

MM


----------



## jaysfan17 (9 Feb 2016)

Scott said:
			
		

> There was a dude working offshore in the UK who just never quite fit in. He was one of those, "don't talk to me _that_ way" types, even when he wasn't being treated poorly, or any differently than others. I know that great lengths were gone to in order to try and make him feel as if he was not being singled out. And that impacts every facet of unit cohesion. As one would expect, he got a few nicknames, none of them at all flattering.
> 
> Then one day while working on the decks, during cargo ops, he wandered in among a lift - something that is a no-no. Because there was a swinging container and he was in the swing path, the banksman (dude in charge of the lift) hollered at him to get the frig out of the way. Mr. You-have-to-be-nice-to-me stopped and stared at the banksman and screamed, "You can't talk to people like that!" He got the last word out of his mouth just prior to being knocked on his righteously indignant arse thus causing a medevac to treat tremendous butthurt.
> 
> ...



I couldn't contain myself after reading that story!I knew there were people like this, but I wouldn't expect them to make it into the military. I know you mentioned he was dismissed, but how long was he in the military?


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Feb 2016)

We don't yell - we correct people who are making mistakes by sternly advising them of the performance, the fault and the remedy.

I once directed a unit to fall in  - and one brand new recruit fainted....

Chuck Norris - take that!


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Keep a log of all the expressions you hear from the instructors.
> 
> Really. They are priceless.
> 
> I wish I had done that... it would be a best seller. Or sound evidence


Or an aide-memoire for future tasks ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Feb 2016)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> We don't yell - we correct people who are making mistakes by sternly advising them of the performance, the fault and the remedy.
> 
> I once directed a unit to fall in  - and one brand new recruit fainted....
> 
> Chuck Norris - take that!



Did you eat garlic before that... ;D


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2016)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> I couldn't contain myself after reading that story!I knew there were people like this, but I wouldn't expect them to make it into the military. I know you mentioned he was dismissed, but how long was he in the military?



He was not in the military.  Scott works on Oil Rigs in the North Sea and other locations.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Feb 2016)

It's kind of humorous to joke about yelling at BMQ of course but there ARE candidates that show up with stories how they just can't be yelled at because of abuse from when they were younger. Or candidates that HAVE to carry a bottle of water on PT because they get a dry mouth. Or they just can't run because of <insert un-documented medical condition>. And of course the dire NEED to have their cellphone because their girlfriends dog is sick.

IMO it's good to see the OP actually ask about it (and get some ribbing in the process) than just show up expecting to be catered to.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> IMO it's good to see the OP actually ask about it (and get some ribbing in the process) than just show up expecting to be catered to.



WHAT!  No tennis courts, golf course and sailing club?   What will Pte Benjamin do?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> It's kind of humorous to joke about yelling at BMQ of course but there ARE candidates that show up with stories how they just can't be yelled at because of abuse from when they were younger. Or candidates that HAVE to carry a bottle of water on PT because they get a dry mouth. Or they just can't run because of <insert un-documented medical condition>. And of course the dire NEED to have their cellphone because their girlfriends dog is sick.
> 
> IMO it's good to see the OP actually ask about it (and get some ribbing in the process) than just show up expecting to be catered to.



...and I used to enjoy the look on their face when they realized I didn't care about their mamby-pamby personal requirements... ;D


----------



## mariomike (9 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> WHAT!  No tennis courts, golf course and sailing club?   What will Pte Benjamin do?



Get used to it, same as Mr Jones did?  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLgAbgEjMG0


----------



## Scott (10 Feb 2016)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> I couldn't contain myself after reading that story!I knew there were people like this, but I wouldn't expect them to make it into the military. I know you mentioned he was dismissed, but how long was he in the military?



Yeah, not military happenings. I suppose he could have been Brit military at one time, but I have my doubts. Just sharing that yelling has a time, place and effect. Being a thud has effects, too.


----------



## jaysfan17 (10 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> He was not in the military.  Scott works on Oil Rigs in the North Sea and other locations.






			
				Scott said:
			
		

> Yeah, not military happenings. I suppose he could have been Brit military at one time, but I have my doubts. Just sharing that yelling has a time, place and effect. Being a thud has effects, too.



Oh, I see. It was still a pretty funny story.


----------



## Happy Guy (10 Feb 2016)

I'm not if this true or not, but I heard that in the mid 1990s, recruits in St Jean will allowed to show a red or yellow card to the instructors to display their fragile emotional state.  The card meant that they (the individual recruit in question) was very stressed and had to be left alone to recover.

When I heard that I tried to use the same tactic to my superiors and all I got was a well deserved figurative kick in the behind for being a stupid smartass.


----------



## mariomike (10 Feb 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> I'm not if this true or not, but I heard that in the mid 1990s, recruits in St Jean will allowed to show a red or yellow card to the instructors to display their fragile emotional state.



yellow cards? red cards?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104402.0



			
				Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I work with a Vet. and he still has his buddies in the military. He heard through his source that they are incorporating "soccer-like' yellow and red cards? Apparently if the guy bossing you around is getting on your nerves you pull out a yellow card and stick it right in his face to convey the message that you are unhappy with the way he is treating you. You slap him with a red card if he has gone too far and you "no longer wish to have him in your face."



Claim:   Military recruits in basic training are issued "stress cards," which when waved at demanding drill sergeants immediately entitle those recruits to gentler treatment. 
http://www.snopes.com/military/stresscards.asp


----------



## CountDC (10 Feb 2016)

Thanks to all - so many funnies.

I remember those stupid cards.  Civillian feel good people giving briefs were handing them out to the new recruits.  Had one recruit ask me about filing a grievance against her course sgt because when she held up her red card and explained it was a time out card he shredded it with his hands, threw it in her face and told her this is the military there is no such f thing as a time out.

My fav funny was the young OCdt that showed up at Fredericton Airport on his way to Gagetown for his basic training.  He called the base, got a buddy of mine, and asked where his staff car was.  He was advised that it was outside waiting for him.  Naturally a short while later he called back stating that he couldn't find the staff car and this time my buddy (who was a bit of a smartass) stated "are you sure?  That is really strange because there is usually at least one there.  Look again for the car with a light on the roof.  My understanding is that when the lad figured it out and finally made it to base he was met by an SM that straightened him out on his place in the miltary.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Feb 2016)

When rumours and stories of the 'time out' cards came out in Gagetown in the late 90's or so, we were having a few pints in the mess in the A lines.  One of the WOs (Ian Culbertson;  RIP) said:

"The first time someone pulls on of those @#&(@*#@ things out and sticks it in my face, I'm going to whack their arm with my pace stick, and take the &()*@#$@ card from them!  Then, when I get hauled up in front of the Old Man and him and the RSM start in on me...I'm going to pull that goddamn card out!!!!".

Thankfully, we never did see one of the 'time out cards'...because of anyone I ever knew, he would have done what he said.   ;D


----------

